# Washer Dryer Bendix Softline WD802



## Majuncle (Mar 23, 2004)

We bought a 98 Pace Arrow Vision and it contains a Bendix WD802 washer dryer combination.  There is no owners manual and we can't find any information about it on through a Google search, so we are thinking of taking it out.  Don't want to use it if we don't have a manual so we can operate it correctly. 

Does anyone have any information about where I could get a manual for it, or even if they were a decent model of washer-dryer?

Thanks for your help.  
 Tim


----------



## Ed H. (Mar 24, 2004)

Washer Dryer Bendix Softline WD802

Try an appliance shop (NOT a national chain, but a neighborhood shop) that sells White-Westinghouse appliances. They bought Bendix years ago and absorbed them into their line. If the shop owner is on the ball, he'll look into it for you.


----------

